# LuvaBella get together



## Julie (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, I think we need to start a list on who's coming. 

April 6th for lunch and juice pick up. Who's coming?

1. Mike & Julie


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 22, 2013)

You can likely count me in with Olesia and Andrea. Depends on what's going on. Ended up going a week early last year.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 22, 2013)

FloandGary are marking the calendar!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 22, 2013)

Chuck & Terry, count us in!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn, I am going to be passing near there (kinda) the weekend of March 23rd....I just don't think I was meant to meet up with you good folks!


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 23, 2013)

Let me check my schedule. I might just make this one. Where's that juice order form?


----------



## Julie (Feb 23, 2013)

Here you go Dave and this would be so awesome to be able to meet you:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/luva-bella-order-form-36826/

Tom, 

I am not sure if I am going to be in the area on the 23rd but exactly where will you be passing thru? You know me and a lot of others around here would meet up with you for lunch.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 23, 2013)

Now that would be cool!!!!!!!! Let me map out my trip and see if we can make it happen! Very Cool!


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 23, 2013)

Julie said:


> Here you go Dave and this would be so awesome to be able to meet you...


 
Like my wife would say, "You're in for a treat!" 

Thank you for re-posting the form here, Julie. Making plans to attend.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll be traveling through PA en route to a Meeting that I'll be speaking at in Richmond KY on the 23rd, We plan on leaving between the 21-22, I usually take 81, but I don't have a problem taking 80 to 79 to your area, and frankly, at that point, L'Uva Bella isn't that far.
A few considerations - 
If stopping at Uva Bella, I would have to do it on the return trip if I were buying a few buckets. This would place me there on Sunday, no sooner than 3 pm. and I understand that this would probably be very inconvenient for the folks that work on Monday.
But something tells me that I'd probably end up with 4 gallons left in the buckets after the long ride home...lol!
If we came straight to the saxonburg area from KY, it would still place us there around 4 pm.....
Probably not the best time for anyone either...lol!


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey, Tom! You'll be passing within an hour of my house if you want to stop and visit! 

Yea, I know. There's no winemaking attractions here except my cellar.


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 23, 2013)

Count me and wife in also for the first Saturday in April....

What time?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 24, 2013)

Dave,
It would be great!!!! I'll message you my cell number, we can set up a time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 24, 2013)

Noon sound good for everyone?


----------



## almargita (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm planning to be there with Helen also, all my carboys are empty & need to get back in the groove...... My Whites from last year turned out pretty good so will probably just get some reds. It will be nice to see everyone, plus some of the new folks. Last years was a blast with even the waitresses sampling stuff we brought. Will also bring a couple cases for the swap, we are having one aren't we??? 

Al


----------



## Julie (Feb 24, 2013)

Al, I was so hoping you and Helen were going to make it and yes definitely a swap.

I'll call and make reservations sometime in the middle of March.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2013)

Julie said:


> Al, I was so hoping you and Helen were going to make it and yes definitely a swap.
> 
> I'll call and make reservations sometime in the middle of March.



Sounds like a plan as of now.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 19, 2013)

_BUMP!_

I've taken a day off work, and ordered a couple of buckets. Now, someone fill me in on the details. This is my first time at Luva Bella. What should I expect?

What time on the 6th was it? How many are attending? How much wine should I bring to swap?


----------



## pjd (Mar 19, 2013)

Darn, I am going to miss this one too. I will be leaving Beautiful Southwest Florida on that date. I ordered two drums of juice and will be picking it up around the 15th.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 19, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> _BUMP!_
> 
> I've taken a day off work, and ordered a couple of buckets. Now, someone fill me in on the details. This is my first time at Luva Bella. What should I expect?
> 
> What time on the 6th was it? How many are attending? How much wine should I bring to swap?


 
Danger, don't even THINK about showing up and not bringing some Dragon Blood. That's your price of admission (along with sharing much needed knowledge).


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2013)

I think we have about 14 people coming. Dave, most of us normally bring a case of wine to trade except for the newer winemakers they bring what they can.

Time is for Noon


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, Julie! Bring Blood. Noon. Got it!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 20, 2013)

We should be there, Me Olesia and Andrea.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 20, 2013)

I invited GeoS and his wife. He said he was coming, but he hasn't confirmed on the site yet.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 21, 2013)

Rocky and I are driving up. I might be bringing a friend to assimilate


----------



## Julie (Mar 21, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> Rocky and I are driving up. I might be bringing a friend to assimilate


 
I was hoping you two were going to show up.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 22, 2013)

Luva Bella has a tasty looking menu: http://www.luvabella.com/menu.shtml

Looking forward to this gathering. Johnna and I plan to make it a weekend outing, checking out other items of interest in the area.


----------



## Julie (Mar 25, 2013)

Mike and I are stuck on their pannini's and pizza, exceptually good!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 25, 2013)

Julie said:


> Mike and I are stuck on their pannini's and pizza, exceptually good!


 
The Godfather is outstanding.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, now the step-daughter will be coming home on leave during this time, so it looks like it will be just ME! Johnna plans to stay home with Heidi. I've got to pick up them buckets!

_I'm_ still coming! Nothing will stop me! Dragon Blood for everyone!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 25, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Ok, now the step-daughter will be coming home on leave during this time, so it looks like it will be just ME! Johnna plans to stay home with Heidi. I've got to pick up them buckets!
> 
> _I'm_ still coming! Nothing will stop me! Dragon Blood for everyone!!!


 

WItout the extra passenger you now have more room for an extra bucket. LOL


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 25, 2013)

Great observation, Doug!


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 31, 2013)

Bumping this up!

Meeting is next Saturday! I might drive up and explore th area on Friday---it's the start of a two week vacation for me. Anything on the "must see" list?

Note: I'm a _traveller_, not a tourist!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 3, 2013)

Still on for Noon? Just looked at the calendar and realized it was this coming Saturday. May have to pick up a bucket just so I don't feel left out. LOL Need to look at their list again.


----------



## Julie (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok here is the list I have so far, let me know if I am missing anyone. I will call Luva's to make a reservation.

1. Julie & Mike
2. Flo & Gary
3. Terry & Chuck
4. Ffemt128 & Olesia
5. Hokapsig & Karen
6. DangerDave
7. Almargita & Helen
8. Rocky
9. Shoebiedoo


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> Ok here is the list I have so far, let me know if I am missing anyone. I will call Luva's to make a reservation.
> 
> 1. Julie & Mike
> 2. Flo & Gary
> ...


 

I mentioned this to my friend Dan as well since he recently started making wine. He said he would let me know.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2013)

We expect to see lots of pictures!


----------



## damudman (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll be their, I might only get one bucket ,I live so close I can always get more.
Well maybe 2 or 3
My son and I are their almost their once a week


----------



## Julie (Apr 3, 2013)

Damudman, glad to hear you will be there, looking forward to meeting you


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, Juile. That's for taking care of the reservation. Packing up DB to head out tomorrow. See you all on Saturday!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey All, I have to apologize to you people. I was double booked for the weekend of 4-6-13 so I will not be able to make the meet up. I have a concealed carry training class from 9:00 AM to 9:30 PM that I have had scheduled for about 3 months. I just got a courtesy reminder call today. If I cancel this class, the next opening was in late Summer. Sorry. I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Hey All, I have to apologize to you people. I was double booked for the weekend of 4-6-13 so I will not be able to make the meet up. I have a concealed carry training class from 9:00 AM to 9:30 PM that I have had scheduled for about 3 months. I just got a courtesy reminder call today. If I cancel this class, the next opening was in late Summer. Sorry. I hope you all have a great time.




That's an ENOLGY FOUL


----------



## almargita (Apr 4, 2013)

Rocky:

Sorry you won't be there..... but congrads on your class, I believe that all people with clean past should carry, will help the police keep the trash off the streets. Good people are not the problem with weapons!

Al


----------



## Julie (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Rocky, Mike and I both were looking forward to seeing you again but Mike explained to me that for you to have your permit you have to take the class so I totally understand. Now if you think you might want to go to Luva's some later time, just let us know. We will be there and maybe you can drag that Shoe Dude who is crying in his empty glass in CA right now along with you.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 4, 2013)

Guess My daughter want to join us . She going to school at Kent


----------



## moesagoodboy (Apr 4, 2013)

almargita said:


> Rocky:
> 
> Sorry you won't be there..... but congrads on your class, I believe that all people with clean past should carry, will help the police keep the trash off the streets. Good people are not the problem with weapons!
> 
> Al



I have opinions too. I have opinions on guns, and won't voice them on winemaking talk. 

Joe


----------



## Julie (Apr 4, 2013)

moesagoodboy said:


> I have opinions too. I have opinions on guns, and won't voice them on winemaking talk.
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joel for that consideration. We try our best to keep debates out of the forum. Al's comment was not intended to be a debate and I appreciate you seeing that.


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 4, 2013)

Julie, please add GeoS and his wife. He's a coworker that has been bitten by the bug...

In addition, there may be an extra demijohn for sale....


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2013)

almargita said:


> Rocky:
> 
> Sorry you won't be there..... but congrads on your class, I believe that all people with clean past should carry, will help the police keep the trash off the streets. Good people are not the problem with weapons!
> 
> Al


 Hi Al and welcome to WMT. Are you a new member? I'm having trouble remembering the name.


----------



## almargita (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep Dan, its me, been in a low profile with my carboys empty for a while trying to use up some of the cases of wine from past years, still not as many as in your basement  Relatives & friends have been happy with orders to bring various kinds when we visit, so stock is dwindling. Time to get some Chilian buckets started before I forget how & get back in the habit. Sorry not to see you name on the list of attendees.....


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Al, weren't you there last year?


----------



## almargita (Apr 5, 2013)

Sure was, Had a great time.... Great lunch with the Pizza & fresh hot peppers! Even the waitresses were sampling our wines we brought. Looking forward to see everyone tomorrow....

Al


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 5, 2013)

Heading out to expore the area today. I love travelling! Will catch you all tomorrow!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, looks like the spousal unit might be coming too . I'm assuming we can ad her to the reservation eh.


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> Ok, looks like the spousal unit might be coming too . I'm assuming we can ad her to the reservation eh.


 
Yes we can and I"m glad to hear she is coming along.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2013)

Shoebi, I love the new avatar. Reminds me of a favorite movie.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqtNxNRCcGg&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol, well I kinda sorta have a reservation. Apparently they don't take reservations but she asked me when, what time and how many. She said no problem they have the room, so if any of you are there before me just say you are part of the 18 the lady called about the other day.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 6, 2013)

We'll be leaving here around 10:30. Should get us there about quarter til noon. Will be pulling wines together here soon and getting them into the truck. Now to decide if I'm going to pick up a bucket of Barbera or not. I'm thinking yes.


----------



## Julie (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm hoping to get there about then, too and yes I'm thinking you should get the bucket of barbera


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 6, 2013)

What a great afternoon of good friends and great wines. Picked up a Merlot, a Cab Sauv, a Riesling and a Malbec.

Julie, I give you a rating of "nice and firm"....


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2013)

Easy there Bill, Couldn't you just say young and wholesome.


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 6, 2013)

SHE started it by whacking me on the head. I just blindly reached back and grabbed. I should really look next time....


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey thanks for the demi john by the way. I have 18 gallons of Merlot and I think I'll use that and free up three carboys. I have plenty of 3 gallons I can use for the extra.


----------



## Julie (Apr 6, 2013)

You two need to behave!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Even thou I was late I had and awesome time!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 6, 2013)

Home safe and tired. I had a great time! Wonderful to meet you all. And I have lots of wine to try!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2013)

Dave, it was a real pleasure to meet you today. I couldn't believe how many folks showed up but there must have been at least 25. We are truly blessed to have a place like Luva Bellas to pick up juice at and have lunch at the same place. For them to allow us to bring in all of our wine into thier winery and then to taste everything we give them is a real treat. I had to take off but I hope you guys got a chance to taste their wines out of their barrels and tanks. I talked to Charles the winemaker and he was more then willing to show everyone around. By the way the Dragons Blood was OUTSTANDING!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2013)

You guys know the rules......

Pics or it never happened!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah someone was snapping, hope they post em. The place was packed with another party and we took up two very large tables. The best picture though that we never take is with all the trunks open and cases wine on the ground and everyone is just passing their wine out. We do get some awkward looks.


----------



## almargita (Apr 6, 2013)

OK here they are, hopefully they turn out OK, this is about the 4th time I'm trying this. Great time meeting all the new folks & seeing the other regulars. As Dan said, place was mobbed today, had to find a parking spot....
Al


----------



## almargita (Apr 6, 2013)

Yea, it finally worked. And that was "hard" to find a parking spot.... You are right as Dan always says, if no pictures it didn't happen!! Wish I would have taken some pictures in the parking lot, bottles & cases were flying everywhere with the exchange, So glad they never complain when we bring our own wine in to drink instead of buying their wines. Although, so of their wines were purched in the beginning......

Al


----------



## Terry0220 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, I'm up,,,had to take a nap once I got home,,lol! It was a great time,,and it was wonderful to finally meet face to face!! Dave, thank you for the dragon blood! It is now on the list to do!!! Dan~~~you are so meek in person! hahahahah! too bad your wine cellar wasn't closer,,,or was it???? JULIE?? DID YOU GET ENOUGHT??? LOL! 
For a newbie,,,this was a great thing to meet, eat, sample and buy some juice! Glad to be a part of it!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Shoebi, I love the new avatar. Reminds me of a favorite movie.
> [/url]



I bet George ZIP would have loved my Avatar!!!!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I HAD a BLAST! So did my "Wif...er...daughter"  I think the BEST label goes to Miller WINES  What (paper) stock is that? I Love the texture. The Valpo/Temp was OUTSTANDING!!!!!! Al, my real wife cant wait to try the pre-made "KIR" (look it up) I can't wait to get the recipe 

thanks for the good time everyone


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 6, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Home safe and tired. I had a great time! Wonderful to meet you all. And I have lots of wine to try!



What Dan said! I would still like to have an Ohio get together but I'm to dang busy to put one together


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 7, 2013)

Everyone should have stuck around. We tailgated in the parking lot for close to an hour after getting juice. Had a really good time, was good seeing everyone and also meeting Dave and Steve for the first time.


----------



## Julie (Apr 7, 2013)

I think the tailgating party is what did Terry in, lol. And yes Dan we did get to taste their wines. Charles was great! He has a blueberry/zinfindal that will be ready in a couple of weeks that is very good. Also tried their Youngstown Red and Winemaker's Blend, both very good but my favorite of these two is the Winemaker's Blend.

They will be selling buckets until the first week or two into June, thinking of going back around that time, would anyone else be interested? Also, looking to head up to Walker's hopefully at the end of April.


----------



## Julie (Apr 7, 2013)

So what buckets did you all get?

I picked up a Zinfindal, Malbec, Gewurz, and a Sauv Blanc.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2013)

Im picking up in a few weeks Barbera, Cab Franc, Cab Sauv, Carmenere, Malbec, Merlot, Petite Sarah, Pinot Noir, Sangiovese, and Sarah. One of each.


----------



## almargita (Apr 7, 2013)

When are you putting the addition on your house to store all this wine?? 



Al


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 7, 2013)

Way to go Al... So it DID happen thanks to you!!! Special thanks to Julie/Mike for planning,, L'uva Bella hospitality,, and to all in attendance for making a great afternoon. Good to meet more every time. If only I could remember names! Lotsa good info/tips for us beginners. If only I could remember them too LOL! Glad everyone made it back to their respective cellars. Shoebiedoo, thanks for the rating on the label.,, AVERY #22809 in a Xerox Phaser 6010. Quite a few neat ones there. Ready to stir up the new buckets and let the show begin. Surely will have to go back when they bottle the Winemakers blend. Mighty tasty. Thanks to all for the generosity in sharing some great concoctions that rival the best NAME BRANDS.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 7, 2013)

I only picked up a Barbera, but I'll be picking up a Carmenere, Malbec, Cabernet Sauvignon, Syrah, Pinot Noir, Sauvignon Blanc and a Muscat the end of the month from Consumers Produce. 

I came home last night and Kmeta'd the Barbera. This am I made a nice healthy starter with RC212 and pitched that about an hour ago. Will give it a few good stirs this afternoon.

Looking forward to sampling all the wines we received yesterday. We had some of Al's Blackberry last night, good flavor and body. Will keep you all posted as to the others.


----------



## almargita (Apr 7, 2013)

Doug:
One of the buckets I picked up was also a Barbera, Do you happen to know what the yeast these buckets already have? I see you prefer the 212 over whatever is in the bucket, any reason?? Will probably open my buckets tomorrow to stir. Have to look for my instructions for the Chilean buckets to make sure I don't mess up........ Also have to search my recipes for the Black Currant as Shoebiedoo wants to know how it was made. 


Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2013)

almargita said:


> When are you putting the addition on your house to store all this wine?? Al


 LMAO I'm trying to cut back, Ive been clean of any fermentations since December. Today I bottled 20 cases from last year. Now to find space on my racks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2013)

almargita said:


> Doug:
> One of the buckets I picked up was also a Barbera, Do you happen to know what the yeast these buckets already have? I see you prefer the 212 over whatever is in the bucket, any reason?? Will probably open my buckets tomorrow to stir. Have to look for my instructions for the Chilean buckets to make sure I don't mess up........ Also have to search my recipes for the Black Currant as Shoebiedoo wants to know how it was made.
> 
> 
> Al


 
Hey Al the pails come with 1118 yeast added. If you wish to use your own preference do as Doug did and make a good yeast starter and add it in before the juice warms up to much. Personally I would not add meta before hand as it is already loaded. 
I actually never add meta to juice before adding my starter. Yes, there is wild yeast in the air and yes it will start a fermentation. If you're diligent in making a good strong yeast starter instead of just sprinkling it in the new yeast will become the dominate one and take over.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 8, 2013)

Al,

I was told and I also believe that I read here that the RC-212 was a very good yeast for the Reds. I've used it in the past with good success. Here is one of the posts.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f86/ec-1118-vs-bourgovin-rc-212-yeast-big-red-wines-33079/

On another note, I checked the Barbera last night and this am and the yeast starter appears to have taken off. Both stirs I had signs of active fermentation in juice. Give it a few more days and the aromas will really start. This will still be a slow fermentation, though. My cellar is only at 57 degrees now with the outside temps increasing.


----------



## almargita (Apr 8, 2013)

Doug:

Thought about trying the 212 but checked & don't have any. Opened the lids this morning as I noticed them starting to bulge a bit & gave them a good stir. Figured I would stick with the 1118 as its currently starting to work. SG was a little over 1.090 on all of them. Tasted the juice, wow sure have a nice grape taste, could just take a glass of the fresh juice, smells great also.

Al


----------



## fivebk (Apr 8, 2013)

I would love it if someone would put names with all those pics. I'd kinda like to know who is who

BOB


----------



## Julie (Apr 8, 2013)

fivebk said:


> I would love it if someone would put names with all those pics. I'd kinda like to know who is who
> 
> BOB


 
1. FloandGary
2. GeoS and wife
3. Runningwolf
4. DangerDave and 1/2 of Hokapsig
5. Shoebiedoo's daughter & ffemt128
6. Hokapsig's wife, Karen (left), Almargitas wife, Helen (right)
7. Me and my husband, Mike
8. Mike and Terry0220's husband, Chuck


----------



## almargita (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Julie........

Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well the Barbera is giving off wonderful aromas 3 days into the fermentation.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 10, 2013)

So's my Malbec. The Basement just smells GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 10, 2013)

Me Too 

also my gewertz is going strong and smelling pretty darn good.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 10, 2013)

Julie said:


> Me Too
> 
> also my gewertz is going strong and smelling pretty darn good.


 

How was the acid for your Gwurtz? That is the one that was very low for me last year. I adjusted up and it's coming around. I'm glad I didn't drink much when it was young. I have a case and a half plus a few bottles left that are now a year old.


----------



## Julie (Apr 10, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> How was the acid for your Gwurtz? That is the one that was very low for me last year. I adjusted up and it's coming around. I'm glad I didn't drink much when it was young. I have a case and a half plus a few bottles left that are now a year old.


 
I didn't have an buffing solution to calibrate my meter so I will have to check after fermentation. 

And I am finding that the buckets are very good once aged for about 1 1/2 years.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 11, 2013)

I got busy with spring yard work after I got home, but I'm checking up on the posts now. Spring has sprung!

I had a great time at the gathering, all! It was wonderful to meet everyone and taste all the good wines. I wish I could have stayed longer for the tail-gating party/wine makers tasting, but I had a long four hour drive home, and had already had way too much wine to be driving. I thought that if we only had maybe 8-10 wine makers attending, I would be able to keep my consumption down to a dull roar. I very big cup of coffee got me well on my way to recovery. Next time, I'll plan to stay over the night AFTER the meeting instead of the night before.

The Luva Bella folks were just fantastic! The servers begged us to let them know when we were coming back so they could join in on more tasting!

I've got four bucket going in the Lab as we type. Thanks to my visit to the Pumpkin Seed Bulk Food Company on my way north, I've got some fruit to enhance my buckets. I took the bucket of Moscatel, I added a hefty bag of dried apricots (squeezed daily). I threw an aeromatic sachet of elderflowers into the Sauv Blanc. When the Cab Sauv is almost dry, I'll rack it onto some dried currants and French oak. And the Petit Syrah will get the same treatment with some raisins and oak. What a great hobby, huh!

My wife, Johnna, really loved the 2012 McCorkle Peach. I agreed, the flavor was spot on---like drinking a peach! I very much enjoyed Al Margita's 2011 Blueberry Pomegranate. It was my first taste of blue/pom, which---if you've had some, you'll know---has a unique taste. I've considered making some of my own, and this may push me to it. Perfect! The D&O Wine Cellars 2011 Oaked Noble Muscadine was a new taste for me, as well. A full, round flavor that lingered favorably on the tongue, it went perfetly with the salty pulled beef we had for dinner.

I still have many more to try, thnakfully! More reviews to come!


----------

